# Looking at Kayaks



## dlague (Apr 24, 2014)

I am looking at getting two kayaks.  We live near lakes and rivers where they could be used.  But we are actually interested in riding surf along the coast and doing some light coastal kayaking.

My first thought is to get a SOT kayak - easy to bail on and get back up on especially if riding surf.  They are also fairly stable and self draining.  I do realize that you get more water on you with these but I never have to worry about cockpits filling up on roll overs.  I also do not expect to do any long distance touring - typically 2-3 hours max.

Few I have looked at:

Ocean Kayak Frenzy
Sun Dolphin Bali
Cobra Strike
Dagger Kaos

Any thoughts pro or con are appreciated!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a Frenzy and love it. It is great for surf use. I have no problems flipping off and climbing back on it. 
Prior to this I had a sit in that I would surf in. Unless you are real good at rolling, it gets real old real fast swimming it to shore and draining it. 

I am not familar with the other ones you posted, but I would make sure it has a nice pointy front, rather than a blunt nose. I had rented a sit on top that had a less pointy tip. It was not as good at slicing through the surf when paddling out.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amf (Apr 25, 2014)

One thing to be aware of with SOT's is they are very good at catching the wind and can become difficult to maneuver, particularly the shorter ones. I've towed more than one SOT where a calm day suddenly turned blustery and they could not get back to shore. Point being, know their limitations and keep within them. They can be fun in the surf!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 25, 2014)

+1
I'd just go demo both SOT and Sit-In, wherever, as much as possible....
Volume keeps one on top(duh), but a bit too little and a small volume bow can noseplant you when fighting the undertow from in tight against big waves.  Might've just been my lack of experience/control....but fwiw..


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

LL Bean is doing a big sale this weekend.  So is EMS.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> LL Bean is doing a big sale this weekend.  So is EMS.



LL Bean actually has some good prices!  Thanks!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> LL Bean actually has some good prices!  Thanks!



I think I saw 20% off this weekend, which is a VERY good sale.  You want to act quickly though because they will sell out very fast.  Boats used to NEVER go on sale except in December for rentals or blems.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 25, 2014)

Fwiw...might wanna check out KitteryTradingPost's prices....and MountainManOutdoors's OldForge and Saratoga stores are having PaddleFests sometime.  Easy to check out online.  I know the OldForge(NY) one is later in May....with Saratoga's around the corner...


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

Dicks Sporting Goods is also having a 20% off Sale.  Just checked their prices!


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 25, 2014)

dlague said:


> Dicks Sporting Goods is also having a 20% off Sale.  Just checked their prices!



Thats where I bought ours, on their opening day in Nashua.....Love that store !


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> I am looking at getting two kayaks. We live near lakes and rivers where they could be used. But we are actually interested in riding surf along the coast and doing some light coastal kayaking.
> !



Whichever kayak you'll end up choosing, if and when riding waves,  be sure to familiarize yourself with wave surfing rules, especially if you find yourself riding a break where there are surfers and bodyboarders riding the same break. Truth be told, kayaks and surfboards don't really "mix" well when sharing a break and there are safety issues that can come up.

Most of the time, if there is surf to be had, you'll have company so it's really important to know the rules that govern who has the right of way and how to act properly in the line up and once you're on the wave.

The surboard riding crowd tends to be a bit weary of "yakers" because comparatively speaking, kayaks tend to be a bit less maneuverable in the waves than surfboards and bodyboards, so having to deal with a kayak or SUP in the lineup can make people nervous. Actually, the same holds true for longboarders. In the end it all comes down to level of skill and control over whatever you're riding and proving to the group that you're know what you're doing.

Some of the best and most nimble kayakers that I've seen were actually people that were riding sit-in white water boats. They obviously were very comfortable in fast moving water and had really good control over their boats. And even those guys get a bit of an "attitude" from the line up.

The sit on top kayak can be a lot of fun in the surf, I'm sure (never been on one), but keep in mind that something that will be swift and easier to move in breaking surf, probably will be less fun when trying to cover some distance. The reverse  goes for boats that track well in straight lines. They will be less nimble when trying to ride a breaking wave. So it ends up being a bit of a choice as to what you see yourself doing more.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> Whichever kayak you'll end up choosing, if and when riding waves,  be sure to familiarize yourself with wave surfing rules, especially if you find yourself riding a break where there are surfers and bodyboarders riding the same break. Truth be told, kayaks and surfboards don't really "mix" well when sharing a break and there are safety issues that can come up.
> 
> Most of the time, if there is surf to be had, you'll have company so it's really important to know the rules that govern who has the right of way and how to act properly in the line up and once you're on the wave.
> 
> ...



We surf as well on longboards (just not nimble enough or even good enough to do otherwise)!  I find that while we have a tendency to go straight, surfers with shorter boards get squirrelly in some case on purpose and others not so much.  We have a tendency to stray away for high surf density and when it comes to kayaking of surf, I do not plan on doing that around surfers because I would not want that either.  In fact, I often see a tension between surfers and body boarders as well!

We do not really plan on long distance trips!


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> We surf as well on longboards (just not nimble enough or even good enough to do otherwise)! I find that while we have a tendency to go straight, surfers with shorter boards get squirrelly in some case on purpose and others not so much. We have a tendency to stray away for high surf density and when it comes to kayaking of surf, I do not plan on doing that around surfers because I would not want that either. In fact, I often see a tension between surfers and body boarders as well!
> 
> We do not really plan on long distance trips!



That's cool that you have longboaring experience so you know what the wave scene can be like. Although here in NE, I've never really encountered trully unpleasant attiudes in the line up.

 As a bodyboarder I  do get the occasional hairy eyeball in the lineup or some hotshot kid on a shortboard will drop in on my wave, but otherwise, no localism or other surfer superiority complex related stuff.

 I also tend to avoid crowded lineups when the surf is high, plus the places that I go to have plenty of breaks where people can spread out to. Glad to hear that you do the same. 
Enjoy your boat once you get it and hope you catch a lot of waves.


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2014)

Bumpsis said:


> That's cool that you have longboaring experience so you know what the wave scene can be like. Although here in NE, I've never really encountered trully unpleasant attiudes in the line up.
> 
> As a bodyboarder I  do get the occasional hairy eyeball in the lineup or some hotshot kid on a shortboard will drop in on my wave, but otherwise, no localism or other surfer superiority complex related stuff.
> 
> ...



Attitude Bodyboarding vs Surfing was mainly along National Seashore on the Cape.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 28, 2014)

So did you get something from LLB?


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So did you get something from LLB?



It was an internet only deal and they were charging $60 each for over sized shipping.  My wife didn't want to pull the trigger just yet.  She likes the idea of getting a tandem SOT or two singles but not sure about the type of kayaking she thinks she will like.  She wants to rent two singles and then a tandem to get a feel for it.  Looking like an end of May decision!  

For now new golf clubs!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2014)

Tandem vs Singles: go singles.  The reason why is that you can't use a tandem as a single very easily.  And I say that because on many occasions my wife (and previous ex) would not want to go with me so having my own boat allowed me to go.


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2014)

good point!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 30, 2014)

dlague said:


> It was an internet only deal and they were charging $60 each for over sized shipping.  My wife didn't want to pull the trigger just yet.  She likes the idea of getting a tandem SOT or two singles but not sure about the type of kayaking she thinks she will like.  She wants to rent two singles and then a tandem to get a feel for it.  Looking like an end of May decision!
> 
> For now *new golf clubs*!



I you never had much experience hitting a golfball, chances are..one might not choose what would give you a few years+ fun on the golfcourse.....the same goes for watercraft..even moreso, particularly kayaks or canoes...where balance & paddling skills are the things that give one freedom.... 
 Think the renting sounds good...anything in the early spring...is often a good way to go, and keep in mind those MountainManOutdoors Paddlefests...granted they're in upstate NY, a bit of a drive, but well worth it, and a lot of fun in trying what the companies are pumping.
$.01`


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2014)

bigbog said:


> I you never had much experience hitting a golfball, chances are..one might not choose what would give you a few years+ fun on the golfcourse.....the same goes for watercraft..even moreso, particularly kayaks or canoes...where balance & paddling skills are the things that give one freedom....
> Think the renting sounds good...anything in the early spring...is often a good way to go, and keep in mind those MountainManOutdoors Paddlefests...granted they're in upstate NY, a bit of a drive, but well worth it, and a lot of fun in trying what the companies are pumping.
> $.01`



We are going to rent over the month of May then decide.


----------



## Skimaine (Apr 30, 2014)

I would avoid Tandems. They generally track poorly in the least amount of wind. As others have noted, singles give more flexibility. .


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2014)

Skimaine said:


> I would avoid Tandems. They generally track poorly in the least amount of wind. As others have noted, singles give more flexibility. .



Ya others have noted that.  We have rented a tandem on other occasions but we were in a bay on a calm day.


----------



## Cannonball (May 7, 2014)

I absolutely love my Heritage Featherlite.  It may not be what you are looking for because it's not great for surf.  But it's the most stable and rugged kayak I've had.  So easy to get in and out of, even in challenging situations (steep banks, boat-to-boat, etc) 

Just in from a nice river paddle...


----------



## yeggous (May 8, 2014)

I just started looking at recreational kayaks myself. I am surprised at how difficult it is to find any on sale. I though Sierra Trading Post would be a good bet, but it seems like all their discount codes exclude kayaks.

What is the secret to finding a good deal?

I'm thinking that a 12 ft sit-in recreational kayak is the way to go. I actually really like the 14 ft Wilderness Tsunami but don't want to pay the premium if I'm not going into open water.

Can anyone speak to the advantages of a 10 ft vs 12 ft kayak for recreational flat water? I'd call myself advanced beginner. Up to this point I've spent about 6 days per year on the water, but am looking to get out more often near home to kill time.

What am I missing about the Pelican Summit 120X? The price seems entirely too reasonable for a boat of the size.
http://www.westmarine.com/rotomold-kayaks/pelican-international--12-summit-120x-kayak--15106909

I'm looking for a recreational kayak for lake and rivers near home in southern New England. I'm assuming that any recreational kayak is workable to take fishing on occasion. I'll probably just rent when I'm in North Conway because I know of places to get a shuttled rental deal at a price that makes it not worth it to lug a boat.


----------



## dlague (May 8, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I just started looking at recreational kayaks myself. I am surprised at how difficult it is to find any on sale. I though Sierra Trading Post would be a good bet, but it seems like all their discount codes exclude kayaks.
> 
> What is the secret to finding a good deal?
> 
> ...



What am I missing about the Pelican Summit 120X?  This kayak is made with two molded pieces that are then glued together.   I was told that after a few years being exposed to the elements they tend to come apart.

Can anyone speak to the advantages of a 10 ft vs 12 ft kayak for recreational flat water?   The shorter the kayak the more it tends to weave on each paddle stroke, where as, the longer kayak will track better and will be faster.  Once you get into 12 ft kayaks you can also get into rudder attachments that help with tracking.  In fact the Wilderness model you mention above, comes with one that is foot controlled.

If you plan on kayaking narrow channels or smaller rivers, then getting too long of a kayak can be detrimental.  However, for longer day trips the longer kayaks are beneficial.  Shorter kayaks are better suited for shorter tips, surf, and narrow channels or smaller rivers.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2014)

My old boss at my last employer used to fish a lot from his kayak. 

I've only done it twice. once on a sit-in and once on a SOT. I don'tr eally remember one being preferable to the other, at least for just boring putzing around. 

I'd like one too but I'm running out of storage space at the house with all this kids stuff. Plus, I just don't have time to take on yet another hobby!!


----------



## Cannonball (May 8, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Can anyone speak to the advantages of a 10 ft vs 12 ft kayak for recreational flat water? I



About 6-10 lbs.

Plus everything dlague said above.  

I tend to paddle tight, overgrown, narrow rivers here in SE Mass.  Entry points are often headwalls, steep embankments, sketchy ramps, marshes, etc.  Solo portages in heavy brush aren't uncommon. And I get in and out a lot.  For any/all of those scenarios a lighter, shorter, more durable boat makes a huge difference.  If you are planning to paddle lakes and open rivers where you can drive close to the water's edge, I would recommend going with the longer boat.  It will track better and be more comfortable.


----------



## dlague (May 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I absolutely love my Heritage Featherlite.  It may not be what you are looking for because it's not great for surf.  But it's the most stable and rugged kayak I've had.  So easy to get in and out of, even in challenging situations (steep banks, boat-to-boat, etc)
> 
> Just in from a nice river paddle...



That was a cool pic!


----------



## yeggous (May 9, 2014)

LL Bean outlet has 20% off of already the already 15% discounted prices. Unfortunately 80% of what the have in stock are women's Calypso kayaks.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## amf (May 9, 2014)

The Heritage boat was the mainstay of the fleet when I was leading rec kayak tours. They took a LOT of abuse over the years. They had a stern bulkhead compartment and bow flotation pillar, something many entry level rec boats lack. Stable and tracked well, but keep in mind that there are always folks who complain about a boat's tracking - with these, it was usually due to operator error!


----------



## bigbog (May 9, 2014)

Think any additional length might possibly offer a little more stability(initial and stability when leaned more) as well as potential straight ahead efficiency...but realize, as mentioned in previous responses, that the less expensive recreational boats' hull designs aren't made with much help in stability.   High % of troubles with straight ahead travel is often from a lack of operator skill...Duh, nothing new said...but $.01,


----------



## mlctvt (May 9, 2014)

I noticed that your original post included “light coastal paddling” If this is still the case you shouldn’t be looking at anything under 14 feet. Most short recreational kayaks lack the ability to get back into them if you go over, their cockpits are submerged when filled. If you are out in a bay with even small waves you will most likely have to swim your boat to shore to empty it and get back in. This can become very dangerous. Sea or touring kayaks have enough flotation that the cockpit will still be above the waterline when filled with water so you can either bail it out or flip it over emptying the water then flip it back upright and climb back in. 

 Another thing to consider is initial vs secondary stability. Wide short boats have great initial stability but awful second stability when underway. I have many friends who mistakenly bought a wide kayak because it was less tippy to get into but the boats are extremely slow and not stable when underway. A few had to sell their boats and get a narrower and longer kayak. 

 If you are going to go out into salt water I’d recommend taking a beginning kayak course at a place like the Kayak Centre in Wickford RI. 
 If you’re just going to be messing around small inland ponds and small lakes then the short recreational boat may be fine. Just don’t try to bring it out in the ocean. 

 The forums at www.paddling.net have great information


----------



## mlctvt (May 9, 2014)

Off the CT coast last week. These guys are good! 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Z9JHntIAl9w


----------



## dlague (May 9, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> I noticed that your original post included “light coastal paddling” If this is still the case you shouldn’t be looking at anything under 14 feet. Most short recreational kayaks lack the ability to get back into them if you go over, their cockpits are submerged when filled. If you are out in a bay with even small waves you will most likely have to swim your boat to shore to empty it and get back in. This can become very dangerous. Sea or touring kayaks have enough flotation that the cockpit will still be above the waterline when filled with water so you can either bail it out or flip it over emptying the water then flip it back upright and climb back in.
> 
> Another thing to consider is initial vs secondary stability. Wide short boats have great initial stability but awful second stability when underway. I have many friends who mistakenly bought a wide kayak because it was less tippy to get into but the boats are extremely slow and not stable when underway. A few had to sell their boats and get a narrower and longer kayak.
> 
> ...



I would not take a SI Kayak out into the ocean.  I would prefer a SOT which is what we are now looking at.  The surf off Rye, NH coast is not that far out.


----------



## dlague (May 9, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> Off the CT coast last week. These guys are good!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/Z9JHntIAl9w



They are using a hybrid kayak that does not have the traditional cockpit.  In fact it is a cross between and kayak, and a canoe!


----------



## mlctvt (May 9, 2014)

dlague said:


> They are using a hybrid kayak that does not have the traditional cockpit.  In fact it is a cross between and kayak, and a canoe!



Only the guy with the camera,  he was trying out a new model surf-ski ,  All of the others are in traditional sit in sea kayaks, scroll to the end to see some other kayaks 

All of these guys are incredible rollers though, I wouldn't try this much surf until I was a expert roller


----------



## crank (May 10, 2014)

I have a small featherlight which is great for poking around is small rivers and I use all the time in harbors where I anchor or moor my boat.  However, the small boat requires more paddling to keep up with a longer kayak so is not great for long trips.  I rent SOT kayaks for playing in the surf and it is a lot of fun, but I prefer a sit in for excursions, I have been out in some pretty good chop in mine and was OK but it was a bit scary and it was a shortish paddle.


Also,  I got mine off of Craigslist and I save a few hundred bucks on it vs. buying one new.   If I was a serious kayaker I would get a longer fiberglass boat with a skirt.


----------



## bigbog (May 12, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> .......All of these guys are incredible rollers.....


+1
With well-seasoned balance and a lot of paddling time well spent....same as the freshwater VT guys(shown earlier)...
The video is good paddling with SI kayaks, but really there's nothing _great_ in their paddling.  Tons of really good touring-boat(ie non-WW) kayakers(normal SI) do the coastal scene just off CT, Mass, NH, and Maine.
There is where anyone looking to get into paddling the surfzone should take lessons or trips or something that's offered from the coastal kayaking companies, all with excellent paddlers in the know as to how to see errors and teach, much the same as a ski instructor.


----------



## yeggous (May 13, 2014)

I ended up buying his and her kayaks from LL Bean. They were already discounted at the outlet stores, plus they have an additional 20% sale on boats, plus you can save another 15% if you sell your soul and get their credit card. I'm never taken a store credit card like this, but did it to save about $200.

I ended up getting:
12' Manatee (inc. paddle and cockpit cover)
10' Manatee Angler (inc. paddle, anchor, cockpit cover)
NRS boating gloves
Two paddling PFD's

Grand total out the door: $843.17

The real adventure started on the way home when one of the kayaks flew off the roof. FML. Since I bought from LL Bean and they guarantee everything, they are shipping me a new kayak for free. Moral of the story: always buy from LL Bean. They have just earned themselves a loyal customer.


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2014)

yeggous said:


> The real adventure started on the way home when one of the kayaks flew off the roof.



Always wondered about that?  I have seen some really shaky setups on top of cars and trucks.  We almost lost 2 surf boards last summer because I trusted my kids!  Imagine being a car behind that situation - mayhem!


----------



## yeggous (May 13, 2014)

dlague said:


> Always wondered about that?  I have seen some really shaky setups on top of cars and trucks.  We almost lost 2 surf boards last summer because I trusted my kids!  Imagine being a car behind that situation - mayhem!



I thought I was doing the responsible thing. I had a J-bar kayak rack and all. It's hard to tell what let go first and what followed, but by the time I pulled over the kayak, straps, and one J-bar were all gone.


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2014)

That must have been freaky!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## Quietman (May 16, 2014)

EMS is having a *15% off sale on some of it's Kayaks.*


----------



## bigbog (May 16, 2014)

Yeah yeggous,
 That footing area is where all the mass loads up, the weights plus force of the air against..especially at highway speeds! The footings of whatever bars one has have to be _REALLY _fastened to the roof somehow.   Highway speeds = a LOT of air really pushing bigtime on the bars + boats.
Better luck in the future...
*EDIT:  Need for burly bars(Thule, Yakima = leaders) and footings...to handle more weight than stuff often sold at your local thrift stores.....*


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2015)

Last year I wanted to pull the trigger of a couple kayaks but never did.  However, this year an opportunity fell on my lap.  I bought some lift tickets through Boston Deals and never got to use them.   While Boston Deals had a seven year redemption policy, Sugarbush and Owlshead did not want to play along.  So after some haggling, Boston Deals gave me a credit for $223 (4 Sugarbush and 2 Owlshead).  Well since then (two years), I have been wanting to use the credit towards skiing. Since they became Boston Finds no such deals ever popped up.  Now, in my hunt for kayaks, paddleboards, etc., I got an email from Boston Finds about season passes towards rentals from Boating In Boston which has 7-8 locations around the Boston area.  So I got two passes for season long rentals.  I remembered the credit and used it towards that plus $35 and now we can try various craft and get a feel for what we want.  They rent Kayaks SOT and SI, canoes, paddle boards and smaller sail craft.  Rentals come with paddles and life jackets and no additional costs.  My wife and I rent one each and if we ask for multi-passenger craft, additional people ride for free including vests.  Quite a deal.

Yesterday, we kayaked on Mother's Day on the Charles River using a Ocean Kayak Malibu 2 XL (SIT) which was pretty nice IMO.   Our boys used a Perception Prodigy II 14.5 Tandem (SI) which they liked.  The Perception seemed to track straighter and faster so we will try that too but sitting inside a hull, on the hot day we had yesterday, they were not cooled as easily as the craft we were on.  It was simple, we present our passes for two craft and all four went kayaking at no additional costs.

In case any one is interested:

When going to the link below the price is misleading.  When clicking on Buy Now, other options are available.  

http://finds.boston.com/deal/boston/10-kayak-boston-7-locations-thru-summer-50-off#

You get a voucher via email then go to 

http://boatinginboston.com/season-passes


----------



## bigbog (May 12, 2015)

Yeah, in carrying watercraft and now boards...when they get loose they can go right through a windshield..not to mention even the costly little bit of damage if small... so they need to be tied down well, but the main link of failure IS the footing of the bars.  There are so many cheap bars out there...not to mention the stock bars on most SUVs that can't support much weight, unless you've carried watercraft it's really tough to visualize just what can happen.  You'd be looking at big legal action should they do damage to others.


----------



## bigbog (May 14, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> I noticed that your original post included “light coastal paddling” If this is still the case you shouldn’t be looking at anything under 14 feet.
> 
> Another thing to consider is initial vs secondary stability. Wide short boats have great initial stability but awful second stability when underway. I have many friends who mistakenly bought a wide kayak because it was less tippy to get into but the boats are extremely slow and not stable when underway. A few had to sell their boats and get a narrower and longer kayak.
> 
> ...



Yeah, nothing substitutes for paddling skills....and the legitimate hull design of a real touring kayak.  Have seen a few 13 footers but have true lines of initial and secondary resistance/stability.  It's too bad more people haven't taken a few lessons to gain some paddling skills...the cheap, fake, recreational boats...made for pond lillydippers...have little to no stability at all...except for the fact that the paddler should remain motionless = resulting in wrist, elbow or shoulder pain/injury...


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Yeah, nothing substitutes for paddling skills....and the legitimate hull design of a real touring kayak.  Have seen a few 13 footers but have true lines of initial and secondary resistance/stability.  It's too bad more people haven't taken a few lessons to gain some paddling skills...the cheap, fake, recreational boats...made for pond lillydippers...have little to no stability at all...except for the fact that the paddler should remain motionless = resulting in wrist, elbow or shoulder pain/injury...



The nice thing about this season pass is that there are paddling clinics which we might consider.  The two boats we used the other day were long enough that paddling was not an issue for us.  The SIT (Malibu 2 XL) was so easy to paddle that there were times when I told my wife to relax and not paddle and I paddled by myself.  The craft was very stable to the point where I could get on to it and sit down from a dock with out any tipping going on and it was long enough with a decent shaped bow that it tracked well too.  

Ultimately, as I mentioned last year, I would like to kayak surf.  We will be trying paddle boards and single person kayaks this summer as well.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 14, 2015)

dlague said:


> The nice thing about this season pass is that there are paddling clinics which we might consider.  The two boats we used the other day were long enough that paddling was not an issue for us.  The SIT (Malibu 2 XL) was so easy to paddle that there were times when I told my wife to relax and not paddle and I paddled by myself.  The craft was very stable to the point where I could get on to it and sit down from a dock with out any tipping going on and it was long enough with a decent shaped bow that it tracked well too.
> 
> Ultimately, as I mentioned last year, I would like to kayak surf.  We will be trying paddle boards and single person kayaks this summer as well.



I have tje single seat malibu. I use it only out in the surf riding waves and paddling along with dolphins. Very maneuverable, although doesn't track the greatest because of length. Very easy to get it to ride waves and carve on them as well. Also quite easy to get back on when it flips.

Before I bought it I rented a few surf kayaks. Many of them had a broader bow that got pushed around when trying to paddle out through the surf. The malibu is sharper and was able to cut through the breakers easier.


----------



## dlague (May 14, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I have tje single seat malibu. I use it only out in the surf riding waves and paddling along with dolphins. Very maneuverable, although doesn't track the greatest because of length. Very easy to get it to ride waves and carve on them as well. Also quite easy to get back on when it flips.
> 
> Before I bought it I rented a few surf kayaks. Many of them had a broader bow that got pushed around when trying to paddle out through the surf. The malibu is sharper and was able to cut through the breakers easier.



That is good to know!


----------



## Cannonball (May 15, 2015)

FYI:  Local paddler (Kingston, MA) just put this ad up at my office.  Looks like a god deal....


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> FYI:  Local paddler (Kingston, MA) just put this ad up at my office.  Looks like a god deal....
> 
> View attachment 16864



That is pretty good.  they sell for $350 new with out paddles and vests.


----------



## benski (Nov 28, 2018)

Joseph08 said:


> I have used Ocean Kayak Frenzy. Its great! Though there are many nice options on amazon.



I rented them this summer, they were not popular. I think Old Town's Twister is much better. The Frenzy has a problem with the seat part ending up under water.  Twisters stay a little dry and are faster.


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd actually like a kayak now down here in FL haha. i have some great places near me. That or a paddleboard. I just picked up a new Mt bike though so it might be a few months before I spring for the kayak.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 3, 2020)

Not a Kayak guy but this is freaking cool !


----------

